# My best shot yet?



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

G'day all! Well bottle mouths and pegs we have seen and card cuts are great from all the other shooters, don't get me wrong... but I was bored and thought hows about a ball cut.. 9mm lead vs a steak knife at about 45ft.. I swear I have not edited or tricked anyone at all! and never will..
Having.g problems downloading the still pics so vid first, will try to edit the stills in of the 2 pieces in post posting... 
Well it seems the pics did work!....? So here the footage, hope you all like my friends, Ben.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Very nice shooting indeed. I am surprised the knife stood up to it. We used to do that at black powder shoots, using an ax. But of course those balls were traveling at a much higher velocity than your slingshot ammo.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

ace shot bud!!! Reminds me of when I used to shot at a milk churn lid with clay, I was picking up the ammo completely flat on the impact side and was finding this extremely tiny perfectly fromed writing over the ammo, after a while I worked out it was hitting the tiny imprint on the churn and molding the clay shot to it, I just couldn't believe how cleary and perfectly it was doing it condisering the size of the writing.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shot Ben!
You can get instant feedback when you place balloons on either side... like in one of my ball cut vids:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, that's a good idea bill, the balloons...I found the first half ofbthe ball just hanging off the fabric in my catch box, the other fell into the box, but that idea of yours clearly shows the moment the shot separates.... cheers all, Ben


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

good shooting ben them are some tuff steak knives i need a set of them


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks mate, yea the knife was fine lol, I think being serrated, helps.. the missus would of killed me had I used the good cooks knife haha


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

yes that would not have been good they tend to get a bit pissy when you mess up there stuff


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't I know it lol!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Good shot Ben!
> You can get instant feedback when you place balloons on either side... like in one of my ball cut vids:


Hmm just thinking bill, where now? Im pretty sure its impossible but ever tried to thread a leady onto the tip of a nail or a screw? Could this be a challenge? Lol


----------

